# Help Needed WW2 American Paratroopers



## TheBish (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi 
Could anybody help me with some information where I could find some 1:72 scale American WW2 paratroopers ? I ideally would like them to be in the parachuting stance as if they were descending to the ground. Also does anyone have any advice on how to make the parachutes to attach to the model soldiers ?
Thank you in advance for any information or help.....


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You won't find any "in the air" for sure. That is not a useful pose for wargaming, which is what 99.9% of the small rubbery figures are intended for. The actual chutes would have some structure to them. They aren't just a round tent with cords. You might try making them out of pieces of tissue paper (like gift wrap or the stuff from shoe boxes) cut to match the segments of an actual parachute, and glued together with a glue stick. You would then have to try to form them into a domed shape and stiffen them with varnish. Ideally, they would be best done in vacuuform. 

Airfix and Revell have sets of soft plastic US paratroopers on the ground. The only figure I can think of even with a parachute is from the old set of Airfix British paratroopers, who is in the act of pulling in his half inflated parachute on the ground.

Airfix set http://www.plasticsoldierreview.com/Review.aspx?id=455

Airfix British paras http://www.plasticsoldierreview.com/Review.aspx?id=418

Revell paras (they also have a guy pulling in a chute) 

http://www.plasticsoldierreview.com/Review.aspx?id=458


Addendum: I recall Preiser has some small scale (they may be 1/87) German paratroopers in hard plastic that are in jump poses. Of course you get one or two out of a box of many figures. You MIGHT be able to swap heads or helmets to make them look more like US paras. Of course you still need the parachutes. 

http://www.plasticsoldierreview.com/review.aspx?id=1058


----------

